# catfish t-ment on oconee??????



## bigbass07 (Jul 2, 2010)

who would be up for a catfish tment on oconee . 2 man teams rod/reel only. bank fisherman is a thought. maybe do a 10 fish limit and have a big fish pot. 110.00 entry fee say 7:00 am til 7:00pm. maybe looking at late july. give me feedback on it weekday or saturday.


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 3, 2010)

Pretty hot that time of year. I have a tournament on 31 July so I would be unable to attend that day for sure. 10 fish limit seems a bit large also. Catfishing is a growing sport and I am sure you will be able get some folks together for such an event.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 3, 2010)

brother hilljack said:


> Pretty hot that time of year. I have a tournament on 31 July so I would be unable to attend that day for sure. 10 fish limit seems a bit large also. Catfishing is a growing sport and I am sure you will be able get some folks together for such an event.



yea oconee is on line to be the next santee by what all the dnr biologist are saying. we have been catching them (flatheads) on deep crankbaits plus big blue. last wensday we caught 4 flats over 25lbs each . just thought it would be a different t-ment for that lake. how do the rules go in  most cat t-ments im new to that field. ideas and suggestions welcom


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 3, 2010)

Glad you ask. Here is what we run over here on the Hooch. These rules are in line with Cabelas King Kat trail as well.

Teams will consist of 1 to 3 persons. A third member is authorized regardless of age!. Team members will ensure that they are in compliance with state fishing and boating regulations, including the use of PFD’s and kill switches. Fishing and boating licenses are the responsibility for the team members. 



13. Sign up for the event will begin 1 hour prior to the posted event start time. All persons participating in the event must complete registration and sign the release prior to the event starting. Start times can be adjusted to allow for registration or inclimate weather.



14. ALL team members must be in one boat. No team member will be authorized to leave the boat during fishing hours unless there is an emergency. BOATS MUST LAUNCH AT THE DESIGNATED SITE, no trailering will be authorized. Boats must load at the designated site as well. No fishing will be permitted within 50 feet of another boat that is anchored (participants or otherwise). All fishing holes are first come first serve! ALL RAMP FEES ARE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE PARTICIPANT.



15. FISH MUST BE CAUGHT LEGALLY USING A ROD AND REEL! NO TROT LINES, JUG LINES, LIMB LINES, OR DROP LINES WILL BE USED.



16. Chumming is not authorized.



17. No fishing on the event body of water 12 hours prior to the event start time.



18. Any legal bait may be used. 



19. There will be a 6 rod/reel limit per team. There will be no exceptions. No “extra” rod/reels are allowed in the boat or in the possession of bank fishermen. The number of poles used by the team must comply with local/state laws.



20. No more than 6 catfish can be in team’s possession at one time.



21. There is a 5 fish limit at weigh in. Channel catfish, Blue catfish, and Flathead catfish are allowed to be weighed. All fish must be at least 15 inches in length. ALL FISH MUST BE ALIVE AT WEIGH IN. Dead fish will not be included in teams weight. Additionally, a 5 pound penalty will be assessed for bringing dead fish to weigh in.



22. One member of each team must be in the weigh in line prior to the official end time of the event. Teams not in line by that time will not be allowed to weigh fish.



23. All fish weighed in become the property of the tournament and WILL BE RELEASED AT THE SITE. No exceptions.



24. STRINGERS ARE NOT AUTHORIZED!



25. There will be no early weigh in. It is the team’s responsibility to keep their fish alive.



26. In the event of a tie for weight (total weight), the team with the biggest fish will be declared the winner. If there is a tie for Big Fish, then the winner will be decided by a coin toss. 



27. No alcohol will be consumed during the event or while conducting the weigh in. 



28. The use of mobile communications devices such as cell phones or marine radios to communicate fishing information is not authorized.



29. Any protest must be made in writing to the tournament director within 30 minutes of the final weigh in. Protest must state which rule was broken and provide evidence of such. The tournament director’s ruling will be final.



30. All contestants are required to follow high standards of sportsmanship, courtesy and conservation and to conduct themselves in a manner that will be a credit to themselves, the sport of fishing and the efforts of HillJack Catfishing to promote the sport. Any persons or team that Cheats, Disrepects other members of the event, or demonstrate excessive poor sportsmanship will be banned from future events and will forfiet all fees associated with the event.


----------



## RockyS (Jul 4, 2010)

Keep us posted, I would love to go.


----------



## chad smith (Jul 4, 2010)

it sounds great bigbass07, have you thought about a night tourny since it is so hot, cats die easily in hot water especially livewell water, the water will be cooler at night, either way count us in..


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 6, 2010)

Any updates on this idea?


----------



## Shakey Head (Jul 7, 2010)

I caught a 15lb flathead on a DT16 last thursday at the 44 bridge.  Funny thing is I have caught several there and know quite a few others who have too.......


----------



## riverwon (Jul 12, 2010)

alright bigbass07 lets get this show on the road. lets get a date and go im down to be there 
i like the night i dea as well


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 12, 2010)

need to come up with scales to weighem. hanging kind will be fine for the first one and we will see how it goes. i have had quiet a few that are interested . looks like we could get maybe 25 plus boats. anyone with idea of some scales contact me and i will set the date.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 12, 2010)

Would enjoy it myself. You might could get Hilljack to fish it and bring his scales.


----------



## riverwon (Jul 13, 2010)

i have digital scales that we can use make up a flyer and contact me bigbass07 lets get somethings together and make it go


----------



## bigbass07 (Jul 13, 2010)

ok will do


----------



## BAMBIDEER (Jul 13, 2010)

im interested in it,let me know,we fish oconee or sinclair about every week,and catch lots of fish


----------

